# Is this a skin tag or something to worry about?? (Pic attached)



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Honey gets lots of weird bumps and skin tags. That looks like a skin tag, but I usually get them tested just to have piece of mind.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes have it looked at next time you are at the vets. Until then just keep and eye on it- if it stays small and pink I would not worry... if it starts to bleed - get crusty and black then go and have it checked out.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Tia had something like that. When I asked the vet he said "Oh that's just a (insert mumbled vet jargon here)" It was nothing to worry about which was an enormous relief.

I would get it checked out _just in case _for piece of mind.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a doggy wart. Robbie has one or two small ones. My vet said when we do his dental she will take the big one off, otherwise not to worry about. Unless it changes, gets markedly larger or bleeds.


----------



## Duke08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses! I will mention it to the vet on his next checkup and keep an eye on it till then.

Jeff


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a canine papilloma, which is essentially a doggie wart. I'd have the vet take a look, but it doesn't seem like a panic button at all.


----------

